# Odd Spot



## herptrader (Jan 4, 2010)

*Published On:* 1-4-2010
*Source:* The Age



> Monday January 4, 2010
> 
> Crews responding to a fire in southern Utah had to contend with 19 pet pythons in a trailer at a park for recreational vehicles. One of the snakes was 5.5 metres. Fire captain Jason Whipple said the accidental fire started with a heat lamp in one of the snakes' cages.



Not really odd if are a herper... but a timely reminder to take care when setting up enclosures.

*Go to Original Article*


----------

